# Navarre pier report 4/3



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Went to Navarre pier today to see what I could catch. Ballyhoo's were thick so I concentrated on getting bait for the boat. Saw no cobia's but there were several Large pompano's caught. Ended up catching two dozen large ballyhoo's and got a chance to Relax my brain.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Seen any ladyfish yet?


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw no lady fish but did see a bunch of sheephead.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*Ballyhoo*

I have fished Pensacola inshore and off shore for 15 years, and have never seen even one Ballyhoo in the water. I come from Miami, so I know well what they look like in the water. Are you sure it was not some other bait you were catching?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

old school said:


> I have fished Pensacola inshore and off shore for 15 years, and have never seen even one Ballyhoo in the water. I come from Miami, so I know well what they look like in the water. Are you sure it was not some other bait you were catching?


 No question it was ballyhoo. I catch them all the time and also caught a bunch on Navarre Pier on Sunday.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Old school..........yes they were Ballyhoo. :yes:


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I've never caught Ballyhoo and can imagine you can't use the normal cast net, how do you catch them? Maybe i'll try to catch some this weekend when I head offshore.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You can definitely catch them with a cast net as well.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

There are more ballyhoo in the bay and on the beach right now than I have seen in years. A friend of mine caught 500 the other day on fort pickens beach. There are also lots of flying fish around the piers and just outside the pass right now. 

Capt Brant
www.captainbrant.com


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught mine on a gold hook rig.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

*Ballyhoo*

Yes, ballyhoo. The first time I caught some off of Bob Sikes, I couldn't believe it! On that occasion, big Spanish were ripping the thick schools to pieces. Some catch them with Sabiki rigs, mostly snagging them. They'll also hit a tiny piece of shrimp on a small gold hook. It's a good sign that the big gamefish are nearby, typically.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

what inshore fish eat ballyhoo.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> what inshore fish eat ballyhoo.


 
In the bizzare year of 1988, the year of the giant Bluefish, Blackfins were coming by the pier pretty steady for a few weeks in October. They were chasing Ballies in from the darker water and giving quite a show jumping after them.

I caught 5 in that 2 week period on Ballyhoo, they loved them. However I learned that you don't freespool Blackfins. You set it as soon as they grab it.

Kings and Tarpon eat Ballies too, I imagine most predators do. Don't mistake a needle fish for one or you'll have a smell on you that will never go away.

Rick


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

The flying fish were thick about 2 miles out of the destin pass sunday, we came across a very nice weed line, about 3/4 mile long, did a s curve and was 10-20 ft wide, saw some schoolie dolphin but the excitement was a 21" bobo on my light tackle rod with 12lb mono and a chrome spoon


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK Danny, no wonder you weren't answering any of your px's!!! What's up w/ that????


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

As long as the midwest doesn't flood this year we should have this great water quality for awhile!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*Ballys*

I've seen ballys hang around Big Sabine 1mi east of portifino in the S.R.Sound for weeks. I suppose you can brine them for keepin.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

If you go off the Pcola beach Pier you can see Ballyhoo swimming in schools, all you need to do is throw a sabiki rig at them and you can catch a couple each time.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

all you need is a sibiki rig and cast straight into a school and you can catch them easily, i do it all the time at the Pensacola Beach Pier:thumbup:


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

ballyhoo can be a pain to catch in your net, those "beaks" get tangled up pretty good...at least anytime I've caught them in my net they were a pain to get out. Gold hooks seems to be the way to go.


----------

